# Dolby Surround effects!!!



## danny_geo (Aug 10, 2004)

I want to set up speakers in a room about 120 square feet in size. The two items in my mind are creative 4.1 and creative 5.1, the latter costs about 2000 Rs more. The problem with 4.1 is that it is a pseudo surround. I would be connecting them to my computer to watch movies on a dvd, play games, and listen to mp3 music. The surround effect is effective while playing dvds. What about games, are there games that can give surround effects, which are they?
 Also, i wont be pumping up the sound so high, but i would like heart thumping bass, from the sub woofer. I mainly wanna know whether it is worth shelling the extra 2000 on 5.1, for a small room, does the 5.1 with dolby surround give better sound effects than 4.1 with pseudo dolby? I mean will I get the surround effects for the extra 2000 i spend? Considering my room is small, but i would like to have the real surround. Tell me the difference in hearing a pseudo surround and a real one! Please help. Is it worth, and the prices of a 5.1 creative sound cards.


----------



## BONZI (Aug 10, 2004)

Check:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5361

Did this help you???


----------



## theraven (Aug 11, 2004)

if u wanna enjoy DVDs u need to have a 5.1 channel surround
and yes it is worth it
yes games have 5.1 effects too ...
i think everythin from ut2003 has 5.1 channel ... nto too sure ...
the newest games definitely !
pseudo surround is basically when there is no surround in ur SOURCE audio video ... but u have surround speakers ... and ur mixer/amplifier/sounds card EMULATES the surround sound ... that is converts the stereo to 4.1/5.1 
so since this isnt actually surround its pseudo ( false ) surround


----------



## suave_guy (Aug 11, 2004)

Also that  playability of games like doom3 and half life2 depends so much on 5.1 surround and dvds definately sounds better in 5.1 so in short just go for 5.1 speakers and i'm sure you can do that....

Enjoy


----------



## hafees (Aug 12, 2004)

5.1 is recommended for gaming & DVD movies. 
go for  Creative Inspire 5200 series. it is a descent buy.


----------



## djmykey (Aug 17, 2004)

5.1 is a must for DVDs coz if u dont have a 5.1 u r missing a lot to gain.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 17, 2004)

Doom 3 is the first game with 5.1 channel audio in the engine natively, not even UT2004


----------



## anoop (Aug 18, 2004)

hi dude!!

I am using 5.1 for last three months....i think its really worth for the money...

just play nfs underground in 4.1 and 5.1 and see the difference in performance..or u watch a dvd movie...hope you are buying the creative live sound card for ur 5.1 speakers....anyway if u got more budget then try to buy the fully digital 5.1 speakers from creative with a seperate digital encoder and remote.go to  www.creative.com for more details


----------



## Ankit (Aug 18, 2004)

well i think that the prices for the 5.1 spks from creative have dropped considerably...one week ago iasked the price in lamington and for inspire 5.1 5200 the dealer quoted 4200/- plus 1900 for DE5.1 value card..decent butna...coz i think tht 4.1 is also not available for less than 3000!!!


----------



## chits (Aug 22, 2004)

*ANy Configuration?*

Hi,
Did Divx Movies output audio as 5 channel or not??
Do I have to do any settings in my XP OS?


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 22, 2004)

If the audio with the Divx movie is AC3 encoded then u can enjoy surround sound with divx movies otherwise they are mostly stereo.


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 25, 2004)

5.1 Is the minimum Necessity is you really want True Dolby sound...The rest is juct crap or what its commonly called Virtual Dolby sound....not worth anything...
   I Believe  if your are an audiophile 5.1 should be purchased with eyes closed and ears open...yes add a dash of 24bit Sound card...and traven the manna.    or Else your can always fool yourself with 4.1 or 2.1 setup...but then Be class Apart... Reast will always follow what u want but choose the equipment right...


----------



## BONZI (Aug 25, 2004)

> If the audio with the Divx movie is AC3 encoded then u can enjoy surround sound with divx movies otherwise they are mostly stereo.



I've never listened to an ac3 other than the one that came with creative installation cd.


----------



## chits (Aug 26, 2004)

*Creative 5.1 5200*

Hi,
Does anyone knows the current cost of Creative Inspire 5.1 5200 and  DE5.1 SoundBlaster card in nehru place.

Do I have to do any setting in Windows after I installed 5.1 speker and sound card.?


Thanks.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 26, 2004)

The cost of Inspire 5.1 shud be below 5k arnd 4.3 sumthng. The DE 5.1 soundcard shud cost abt 1.8k. You will get enuf utilities with your soundcard to configure your sound set-up. Creative has the best utilities  bundled with their cards.


----------



## suave_guy (Aug 26, 2004)

hi chits....

Well regarding your first query i'm sorry....maybe someone else can help you out.

Regarding your second query....well yes after you install your 5.1 speakers and 5.1 soundcard first of u'll have to install the sound card drivers. Once you've done that you'll have to enable 5.1 sound in windows by first going to windows sound properties through control panel and selecting the 5.1 sound setup drom the 'drop down' list. After you have done that, run the sound setup program provided by the sound card driver and make sure that 5.1 sound is enabled.
After that you can run dvds and games in 5.1 mode.

But even after these steps take care of the following things:
1. Before running any dvd enable 5.1 sound from the dvd software setup for eg. windvd.
2. Before playing games in multichannel mode make sure to first activate multichannel sound and eax from the sound menu of that particular game or else its done by default.

Enjoy


----------



## indro (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi , went through all the replies to your queries dude.Yeah the 5.1 creative SB live is awoesome combines with the 5.1 5200 speakers.Well i did used the 4.1 speakers 4400 back in 2002 , used the 5200 in 2003 uptil last month when i bought the t7700 7.1 speakers.Ill tell you the difference between the configration of a 4.1 speakers and a 5.1 5200 speakers, Both have the same rms power , 17 W rms subwoofer.6w rms for the satellites , .. well thats for the 4.1 , coming to the 5200 setup , the rms is the same (you do get an additional satellite , so you gain 6w rms which of course does not make any difference in terms of power) but here is the interesting part, this baby had a specialy designed reinforced subwoofer , what it means in plain english is that it can take much higher volumes than the 4.1 at the same rms value but the beats will get cancelled out.In case of the 4.1 it simply gets cracked.It may embarass you in front of your friends  , but do not think that for 4.2 k you will get all the booming sound you need being an audiophile. You gave to give some money , at least over 10k . One important think which i would like to point out .. the sound card with 5.1 live value has enough clearity for even a 7.1 creative gigaworks 700w rms sound system.Belive me its already been played by me . well i guess i made my point here , any further questions you can ask , i will be happy to answer them.


----------



## chits (Aug 27, 2004)

*Thanks*

Hi,
Thanks for sharing ur exp .by ur exp inspire 5.1 5200 and sound blaster 5.1 DE will be good combo?.


----------



## indro (Aug 27, 2004)

Yes it is a good combo . Good booming and a gr8 price performance combo. (Not recomended for audiophiles)


----------

